# Katzenschreck



## guenter (10. Mai 2012)

Ein Hallo an alle,

da ich kein Hund mehr habe, sind ständig Katzen um meinen Teich.

Was haltet ihr von 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&clk_rvr_id=341352971266&item=110863425866 

kennt einer das Ding???


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

der Link geht nicht...  ich hab bei uns nen Zaun aus Weidedraht gemacht, in ca. 20 cm Höhe und 60 cm Höhe einen, das Ganze ist mit einem mobilen Weidezaungerät ,,scharfgemacht"    das hält Katzen wie __ Reiher fern


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Bei mir funktioniert der Link ... aber ich kenne das Gerät nicht.
Mach es wie Lucy sagt, einen elektr. Reiherzaun.

Mein Kater hat sich am Anfang ständig mal eine eingefangen. Das Lernen dauert etwas, aber es funktioniert. Seit 2 Jahren macht er sogar einen hohen Bogen.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

jetzt geht der link bei mir auch, war wohl ein Serverproblem     das Teil kenn ich nicht, aber nach der Beschreibung dauert es lange, bis die Katzen wegbleiben, so dolle kann der Effekt nicht sein, da wär ich eher hierfür:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ScareCrow-Au...ch_Zubehör&hash=item19b9cc6b8c#ht_3672wt_1068


was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, dass die Leute immer noch erzählt bekommen, ein Plastikreiher am Rand würde andre __ Reiher abschrecken....


----------



## VolkerN (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, dass die Leute immer noch erzählt bekommen, ein Plastikreiher am Rand würde andre __ Reiher abschrecken....



Wenn der Plastikreiher haesslich genug ausschaut und der echte Reiher ein Feingeist ist funktionierts vielleicht. 

Der Scarecrow-Reiher- und Katzenschreck (dein Link) funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*



VolkerN schrieb:


> Der Scarecrow-__ Reiher- und Katzenschreck (dein Link) funktioniert sehr gut.



Kann ich bestätigen!!!


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

sollte man aber ausstellen, wenn man am Teich steht *lol*   oder die verhasste SChwiMa mal rausschicken


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> das Ganze ist mit einem mobilen Weidezaungerät ,,scharfgemacht"    das hält Katzen wie __ Reiher fern



Aber hoffentlich nicht mit der Ausführung für Rinder oder Pferde. Eine solche Stromladung kann für kleine Tiere - insbesondere in Verbindung mit Wasser tödlich sein. Haben wir leider alles schon hier im Forum gehabt :evil


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

also soweit bin ich schon gewesen *lol*   nen bullen halt ich damit nicht auf ;-)    ist für Kleintiere...  dem __ Reiher hats gereicht , der kommt nicht mehr


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Na, da bin ich aber beruhigt


----------



## guenter (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

mobilen Weidezaungerät wäre nicht das richtige

da meine Nachbarn mit ihren Kindern und meine Enkel auch an den Teich gehen.

Spray, hab ich gelesen, bringt auch nichts


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

..dann bleibt eigentlich nur die Lösung, die wir dieses Jahr wegen meiner Tochter ( 9 Monate) auch noch nachgehen werden, einen stabilen Zaun rundum, da kommt dann nix mehr durch....  so was hier in der Art

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=teich...w=192&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:73

oder sowas

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=teich...dsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:55,i:192&tx=130&ty=55


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Hallo Günter,

sind denn bei den Katzen überhaupt Angler dabei? Unsere zum Beispiel trinken aus dem Teich und sitzen da und zählen Fische. Raus geangelt haben sie bisher einen einzigen Fisch und der war schon tot.


----------



## jolantha (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Meinen Kater habe ich mal mit einem halben Fisch erwischt ( war nicht meiner, ich habe keine halben Fische ) , die Resonanz war, daß ich ihn einfach mal in den Teich geschmissen habe, den Kater ( nicht den Fisch )
Seitdem ist er kuriert, und läßt das Angeln


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

hihihi... unsre Miez angelt zwar nicht, ist aber fasziniert vom Getümmel unter der Eisfläche im Winter.. ( besonders die Orfen sind sehr interessant)     leider war einmal die Eisfläche ETWAS zu dünn..   platsch platsch platsch hatten wir ne nasse Katze mit nem ,,Schwanz am Stiel" ;-)
  gelernt hat sie aber nix draus


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Mein Kater hatte vor 2 Jahren einen bösen revierkampf auf unserem Grundstück ... und dieser Eindringling hat ihn dabei in den Teich geschmissen. Seit dem macht mein Kater einen Bogen um den Teich.
Trinken tut er nur noch aus dem Pflanzenfilter.
Aber als ich die Fische vor 4Wochen mit der Hand gefüttert hatte, saß er neben mir und hat sie blöd angeschaut ... 

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Nabend


> saß er neben mir und hat sie blöd angeschaut ...


Nee Mandy ,er hat sich ein ausgekugt ! 
LG Andre
Das hier ist übrigens Meiner !
 
Der liebt das  "baden " !


----------



## schilfgrün (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Hallo Günter,

hat denn jemals eine Katze einen Fisch aus Deinem Teich geholt ? Das bezweifele ich !
Fische sind doch wie Menschen lernfähig - kommt ein Mensch und brinngt Ihnen Futter, tauchen sie auf - bei allem Anderen, tauchen sie ab.

Liebe Grüße - :smoki


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

hallo Günter,
das ist mein Sam.

Alles was er am Teich macht, ist aufpassen das ja niemand den Fischen etwas tut


----------



## guenter (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Hallo Christine, ne Angel habe ich nicht gesehen,
sitzen am Rand und hauen ab wenn ich komme (schlechtes Gewissen???)

Hallo Schilfgrün, nein, haben noch keinen raus geholt, werden sie sicher auch nicht wiel zu groß, schwer.
Aber verletzen können sie die Koi sicher.

Luci, einen Zaun um den Teich geht schlecht da Hochteich.

Aber wenn ich mal eine erwische, werde ich sie mal ins Wasser tauchen, nur kurz, ich böser.

Ralph, schön wie er aufpasst, so sitzen die Katzen auch da.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*



> einen Zaun um den Teich


Wir reden hier über Katzen , ein Zaun ? Ihr wisst schon das die klettern können ! 
Das Ding mit Ton wäre eine Option ! 
LG Andre


----------



## baddie (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

aslo ich habe nen Gartenteich seit 1983. Katzen habe ich seit 1992 immer so 2-3 Stück. 

Noch nie hat auch nur eine (und wir hatten mittlerweile schon so die ein oder ander Katze) nen Fisch gefangen oder verletzt. 

DIe saufen aus dem Teich oder dem Bachhlauf oder Filterteich und wenn ich füttere sind sie auch immer "Gewehr bei Fuss" denn die wissen das auch sie ihre Portion Fischfutter bekommen 

Das treiben IM Teich ist zwar beoabachtungswert aber mehr auch nicht. 

Zäune ? Also mein Teich ist mit 1,5m kpl. umzäunt . Meine beiden  Kinder hält er fern aber die beiden Katzen lachen sich übder den Zaun kaputt 
Definitif helfen tut wirklich ein Draht mit Schwachstrom direkt am Ufer bzw. in Angelreichweite aber mittlerweile arbeitet mein Schwiegervater auch nur noch mit nem Minizaun von max. 15cm Höhe in der Kapillarsperre. Keine Katze wird sich stundenlang stehend auf die Lauer legen und wenn die "Liegereichweite" versperrt ist ...tja dann entweder stehen oder anderes suchen


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenschreck*

Hallo Günter,

wenn ich mir die Fotos von Deinem Teich so ansehe...bei der Kante würden die beim Angeln doch eh baden gehen...


----------

